
Media BS Index. (Willingness to Issue Corrections and Updates) [Google Sheets] - I_HALF_CATS
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MQ6IiQcorsN_pnY6oX1h1K52N66mMw4crpOqVYQJiNg/edit?usp=sharing
======
I_HALF_CATS
Made while writing a book on Vice media. My attempt to quantify low editorial
standards in 'new media'.

The methodology was rather crude. I compared Google search results for the
word "the site:example.com" and compared it with "update site:example.com" and
"correction site:example.com". Adding a few modifiers to remove 'corrections
officers' etc.

